# Schwinn Krate Chainguad Decals - Reverse color sets



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 10, 2015)

I posted in the for sale section of the site as well, but wanted to make sure they were seen.  If anyone has a use for these, all six chainguard decals shipped for $20.  Opposite colors.  If interested, just shoot me a private message.  Thx!


----------

